# S6 4.2 Common Issues



## Dubd Sailor (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm going to look at an 02 S6 this weekend with the 4.2 v8 and I'm trying to figure out the common issues and what I should really be looking out for.

I've done some research and seen people have issues with the transmissions. Is there anything else I should keep an eye out for? Any helpful input is appreciated.


----------



## rpmarheine (Jul 31, 2007)

Did you look at this car? Where was it.


----------

